# Need Help choosing a cover/case & skin for my DX



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm a new Kindle DX owner and I desperately want to protect it, but I'm having trouble figuring out which cover/case is the best for the job. I've looked at the official Amazon leather cover which I liked due to it being lightweight and all, but I'm scared by the reports of it cracking the Kindle. I looked at the Belkin Neoprene, but that one looks a bit weird with part of it being faux leather and the other part not. Then, upon joining this forum, I discovered that there are skins for the DX, but I'm not sure if my Kindle will still fit inside a case/cover after I apply it, so I'm a bit lost. I could use some friendly advice from Kindle experts. 

So this is what I'm looking for - a cover/case (no more than $50) for travel, a really good quality skin and anti-glare screen protectors (if they make them).

I'm sorry for all the questions, but I just got my Kindle last Saturday (Nov 21), so everything is new to me. I just want to do what's best for my new expensive device, you know?

Thanks in advance to all who reply.

Best,
Skipper


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the amazon cover for my DX, and the only time I have any issues with it is when I take the kindle out and have to put it back in, it's not very easy.  I also tend to leave the kindle horizontal as much as possible, so it's not putting strain on the hinges.  

A lot of people are very fond of the Oberon covers, do a search and you'll find all kinds of answers to your questions.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't have a DX so I really can't help with covers but skins are basically just stickers which really don't alter the size of the device and you should be fine putting a skinned DX in any DX cover.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I also tend to leave the kindle horizontal as much as possible, so it's not putting strain on the hinges.


So you find it works best when not vertical? Hmm, that's not good.



scarlet said:


> A lot of people are very fond of the Oberon covers, do a search and you'll find all kinds of answers to your questions.


Did a search, but found nothing that was as specific as what I'm asking.



JamieLynn832002 said:


> I don't have a DX so I really can't help with covers but skins are basically just stickers which really don't alter the size of the device and you should be fine putting a skinned DX in any DX cover.


Oh, they're just stickers? I thought they'd be a bit thicker like how some of the iPod skins are.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Skipper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a new Kindle DX owner and I desperately want to protect it, but I'm having trouble figuring out which cover/case is the best for the job. I've looked at the official Amazon leather cover which I liked due to it being lightweight and all, but I'm scared by the reports of it cracking the Kindle. I looked at the Belkin Neoprene, but that one looks a bit weird with part of it being faux leather and the other part not. Then, upon joining this forum, I discovered that there are skins for the DX, but I'm not sure if my Kindle will still fit inside a case/cover after I apply it, so I'm a bit lost. I could use some friendly advice from Kindle experts.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new DX and Welcome to Kindleboards! I have a DX and it's in a Noreve cover, which is pretty thin/streamlined, and holds the DX very securely. I also have a Decalgirl skin on it and it doesn't add any thickness so it will fit in any cover you choose. However, the Noreve and Oberon covers do not fall in the $50 and under category. I would suggest you look at M-Edge products-they have a wide variety in your price range. I have never had the Amazon covers b/c I didn't want to use anything that might damage the hinges/crack the case. Good luck in your search!


----------



## ddavino (Nov 5, 2009)

It is amazing for me how important the after-market accessories have become. Having acknowledged that fact, here are a couple of my suggestions. I used the standard Kindle cover from Amazon for the first few weeks. I actually think it is a pretty good design. Sturdy enough to protect the device against most _slings and arrows of outrageous fortune_. I did want to be able to read in lower light situations without added eye strain, so on the search I went for a good light. The best one for me was the E-luminator 2. It has a nifty design that can fit right into one of the ten million covers that M-Edge makes. I chose the Portfolio. It holds the Kindle nicely as well as the light. What I did not want was a Kindle in one hand and a plethora of accessories in the other as I was dashing for a flight. Over time, I missed the warmth of a good leather-covered book in hand and broke down and bought a Oberon cover. Worth every cent: butter-soft leather and a respectful cover for a respectable device. I "gifted" the original Amazon cover to a colleague at work and use the Oberon cover for daily use. I use the M-Edge cover with the light for traveling. I know, kids are starving and I have the non-green, non-leftist audacity to have two covers. Guilty as charged. As for a "skin", it's another great marketing gimmick for the masses. Count me in the mass. I opted to use the Gelaskins company. I was able to upload a favorite photo and have the skin in hand in one week. Thin, sturdy, beautiful and easy to put on, --but don't fool yourself, it's for glitz not utility. Enjoy!


----------



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruby/Davino, thanks for the replies. Couple of questions: 

Ruby: Is the Noreve cover heavy or lightweight?

Davino: Are the skins removable or are they more like stickers (i.e., it'll leave adhesive glue behind)?


----------



## higdona (Dec 1, 2009)

Great timing. I have the same questions.

I have read that the amazon covers crack the kindle. How true is this? I dont want to get a cover that will hurt my kindle. 

The Oberon kindle covers are lovely! But they are also expensive. I know that I have a $500 piece of electronics that needs to be protected but its a bit out of my price range right now.

Has anyone used the invisible shield on their kindles? My housemate used it on his cell phone. He said its a pain to install but dose a good job of protecting.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Skipper said:


> Ruby/Davino, thanks for the replies. Couple of questions:
> 
> Ruby: Is the Noreve cover heavy or lightweight?
> 
> Davino: Are the skins removable or are they more like stickers (i.e., it'll leave adhesive glue behind)?


Skipper, the Noreve covers are not heavy at all. I think somewhere here there is a thread about the weight of various covers, you might want to search for that. And I'm not Davino, but I'll answer your question re: skins. The DecalGirl skins do not leave any residue behind (there is one brand that did leave residue but I can't remember which one). They come off fairly easily and some people have been able to put them back on their original backing and re-use in the future. Hope that helps!


----------



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Ruby.

After buying my DX, I'm on a bit of a budget but I want to protect it in some way, so I purchased the official Amazon Leather cover (which I'll return if it's not satisfactory), and a skin from Decal girl (purely decorative I know, but it'll keep the actual DX clean from dirt and such).

I wish they were a place in NYC where I could go and see the accessories up close before purchasing.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Skipper,

JAVOedge also sells Amazon Kindle DX cases which protects the actual Kindle from the outside and inside (we have an inside sheath to cover the majority of your Kindle's surface, so it can negate the need for a decalSkin). We also sell a screen protector for the Kindle DX (to protect against smudges, minor scratches, etc).

Here's a link to our Amazon Store filtered for Kindle DX. JAVOedge @ Amazon.

Here are some of our cases:




Inside design:
Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Executive Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle DX








This case is on sale for $48.95.

Happy hunting for more Kindle DX cases!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Skipper said:


> Thanks for the replies Ruby.
> 
> After buying my DX, I'm on a bit of a budget but I want to protect it in some way, so I purchased the official Amazon Leather cover (which I'll return if it's not satisfactory), and a skin from Decal girl (purely decorative I know, but it'll keep the actual DX clean from dirt and such).
> 
> I wish they were a place in NYC where I could go and see the accessories up close before purchasing.


You are quite welcome. I hope that you are happy w/the Amazon cover and DG skin. The JAVOedge covers look very nice and if I didn't already have Noreve, Oberon and M-Edge covers I would definitely get one. It is hard buying these things w/out seeing them first, but thank goodness for the boards here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this flip case from JavoEdge for my DX. It's lightweight, but padded and it has the stand so I can read while eating supper 
It's currently on sale for $48.95 and we have a discount code from JavoEdge -
Exclusive KindleBoard Members Discount
15% Discount Coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com. Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!


----------



## Skipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Andra said:


> I have this flip case from JavoEdge for my DX. It's lightweight, but padded and it has the stand so I can read while eating supper
> It's currently on sale for $48.95 and we have a discount code from JavoEdge -
> Exclusive KindleBoard Members Discount
> 15% Discount Coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com. Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!


Thanks! Question about the JAVOedge - does it fold backwards?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Skipper said:


> Thanks! Question about the JAVOedge - does it fold backwards?


The flip case cover folds totally backwards. There is also a small stand that will kick out of the back so it's easy to stand the DX up on a table or my desk (I'm experimenting with PDFs at work).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I like some of the recent Noreve covers, they look good on DX.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't have a skin for my DX, I enjoy the basic look of the device. I use the basic black Noreve cover, it's a little expensive, but the rail system is amazing and sturdy. The leather is great quality, and it folds back quite easily.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention in my original post here!
JAVOedge offers a 15% discount code for Kindleboard members for Amazon.com or JAVOedge.com purchases so...just do the math from the links below! 
Discount code can be found on our Official Thread, Post #1!



Javoedge said:


> Hey Skipper,
> 
> JAVOedge also sells Amazon Kindle DX cases which protects the actual Kindle from the outside and inside (we have an inside sheath to cover the majority of your Kindle's surface, so it can negate the need for a decalSkin). We also sell a screen protector for the Kindle DX (to protect against smudges, minor scratches, etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone post a photo showing the JavoEdge set up on it's easel for reading while eating? Thanks.


----------

